# Millipedes, hissing cockroaches, and fruit beetles together?



## Millipedes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, could I keep fruit/sun beetle, madagascan hissing cockroaches, and giant african black millipedes together?


----------



## Spiderstock (May 29, 2011)

I've seen roaches kept with millipedes. I myself wouldn't do this. I've heard they eat each others eggs. So breeding won't happen in a multi communal.


----------



## Millipedes (Jul 8, 2012)

Spiderstock said:


> I've seen roaches kept with millipedes. I myself wouldn't do this. I've heard they eat each others eggs. So breeding won't happen in a multi communal.


I've heard this too, however I heard this only applies to certain roach species such as deaths heads, however hissers act fine towards the millipedes, I'm just not sure whether there is the possibility of disease spredding, as I was told that the roaches might give the millipede diseases which do not impact the roach. Anyone know if thats true?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd think the roaches would outnumber the millipedes really quickly, I don't think it's a good idea but it's your choice : victory:


----------



## Millipedes (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats true. Saying as I'm a teenager however, my family doesnt want a whole colony of roaches, anyway, but theyre going to let me keep one or two, so I think the millipede will cope with that number? Thanks everyone.


----------

